# Upcoming pod cast



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, Been abit busy but im working on some pod casts at the moment for you guys.

Im going for a few styles, but what?

Any suggestions on what is the best music to zone out on while detailing your car, what works for you?

Fr me is classical music, my pals turned up the other day and caught me blasting classic FM while detailing a Conty Flying Spur, was a bit:lol: but it works


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ive worked with you a fair bit now james and never heard you listening to classical!?

how about some old skool funk / hip hop.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ its a recent revelation mate, you aint been to ours in about a year now LOL

Mikes been on the late night love songs on heart or magic (i cant remember) but man he has it loud.

Oh and for the record i dont listen to classical, it was on and i went with it and surprisingly it got me in the zone


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Ive currently got deadmau5 album on the go when im detailing my car.


----------

